# How do I change m3u music files to mp3's?



## biw (Dec 18, 2000)

I moved some m3u music files to winamp to play. Now they won't play at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## inkedmn (Mar 20, 2001)

go to download.com and get the eval copy of musicmatch jukebox 6. you can convert song files with it (like wav to mp3, etc.)


----------



## reddeath (Mar 21, 2001)

If I'm not mistaken, the '.m3u' extension is for a winamp playlist. That file only holds the names and locations of the audio files you wish to play. The actual files themselves have to be where you originaly created the playlist from. 

example: my mp3's are in d:\MP3. I create a playlist containing 10 songs contained in that directory (d:\MP3) and call it 'tunes.m3u'. Later, I change the filenames of the .mp3s to nicer looking names (i.e from 'Sample_Artist_Cool Tune.mp3' to 'Sample Artist - Cool Tune.mp3') now the playlist doesn't work because I changed the filename. The playlist is still looking for the old file name. 

Same goes if you move the audio files to a new folder / drive after creating the playlist. Best workaround I've found is to save playlists in the same folder as the audio files. Then if you move the folder, the .m3u playlist doesn't care about the path info and remembers only the filenames.

Hope that helped.


----------

